# 3 D printed parts



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

After looking at some of the recent pictures of 3 D printed parts on here, it makes me wonder how hard it would be to get custom printed stake pockets for my 1/20.3 Q&TL rock cars. I understand from reading the threads that the 3 D modelling is the hardest part. I have no experience with any computer modelling, so I'm wondering, what modelling programs would be the easiest to learn on and get good results with, and possibly be free to download off the internet? I assume that there's a learning curve with these programs.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Try SketchUp, it is free and the learning curve is not too steep.

http://www.sketchup.com/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've heard Sketchup mentioned as a good one to learn on.... many libraries have the printers on site.
John


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

*getting bit by the bug*

Amber,
I had to chuckle at your posting this. I have been struggling over getting prototype drivers as you know and after looking here and seeing the amazing printed parts it just sends the mind in all directions on the endless possibilities of this technology. After our discussion in the other thread I even said ok I want one. For under a $500 dollar bill you an have small parts printer (under 4" cube). There is a guy here building a mogul with all printed parts... I mean that's pretty amazing.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree that it's pretty amazing! This technology was not available 10 years ago, at least, not available to most of us. 
The best thing about this technology is that a person can create parts that are not available any other way, simply because they're not standard high demand items. The stake pockets that I want are not a common design, so nobody makes a cast metal or plastic copy of them. Your drivers are another good example of that.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Just got my parts from the 3D printer 7 brake wheels look good to me.

Bob V.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful Bob. I can see some Eames Brake actuators in my future. This is exactly what Amber is talking about. She needs stake pockets, I need weird 1:20.3 48" drivers and no one makes an Eames Brake. The possibilities really are endless for these one off parts.

In the other thread Michael suggested a shared source for files this would broaden the field even more.


----------



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't exactly know what are stake pockets; Is it something like a holder for the poles at the side of a flat car?
If so I guess I could quite easily 3d-print them. For me the modelling is fairly easy as I do it as a profession. 
I might be willing to print parts for you guys, just let me know what you are looking for


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Devon, you might try Thomas Yorke for the Eames brake actuators. *Here's a link* to his web site. I didn't individual parts listed, but I know he had them at one point in time. 

But I agree--I can see parts fabricators becoming a new wave cottage industry for the hobby. I can see 3D modeling becoming a necessary skill to learn for modeling, just like working with tools, painting, etc.

Later,

K


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

peter_m said:


> I don't exactly know what are stake pockets; Is it something like a holder for the poles at the side of a flat car?
> If so I guess I could quite easily 3d-print them. For me the modelling is fairly easy as I do it as a profession.
> I might be willing to print parts for you guys, just let me know what you are looking for













Hi, You have the location and purpose - here is a small photo of my stake pockets - they are from square plastruct tube, with pieces of square section styrene on three sides - the other is flat for gluing onto the side sills. 

Mine are 7.9 mm square and 8mm deep. The reference for 5 pieces of tube is STFS-10 90625.

That size I worked out from drawings, and may be a bit large - I live in England so have no access to the real thing. Early vehicles may have been smaller.

Yours Peter.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Peter_M

Right now the target is driver inserts for a 48" driver. We have the stainless tires but we need a wheel insert. Kevin (East Broad Top) is working on getting the file. If we get the file then we might work a deal for two sets of six wheels. I need one set and he needs one set.


----------



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Peter, I can try to make a model this weekend so you can see if it is what you have in mind. I live in Holland so I can't check one either, I have to make everything up from photographs. Only thing is I can't give you a 100% guarantee that I can finish the modelling this weekend as I have a 2 month baby that needs quite some care 

D_sinsley, I could make a drawing for you as well, just let me know what exactly you need. Do you have dimensions for the tyres?


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Peter_m

I don't have any specs on the tires. Kevin would have that. Here is a picture of the driver in question.

I can tell you overall it is a 48" driver for the purposes of coming up with the rest of the dimensions. I have not worked any of that out but can if necessary. 

We would have to wait on Kevin for the tire dimensions.

If we can get you the tire dimension what do you think your price would be for a set of six inserts. And I know you would have two sales off the bat if the price is right

Devon


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

train detail pix 8-11-12 stake pockets by Amber Darlene, on Flickr

This is the stake pocket that I need. It has an unusual shape for a stake pocket, considering that most of them were rectangular in shape. These stake pockets were also used on the Q&TL flatcars, and probably the few gondolas that they had. They may have also been used on the Copper Range and Mineral Range narrow gauge cars, since they may have come from the cam car manufacturer.


----------



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Devon, I think I can make them for 25 euro a set of 6 wheels, that's about $31.
This includes the modelling but is without shipping. 

Amber, can you give me a dimension, for example the inner square that is inserted? Do you want a flat base so it can be glued to the car, or do you want it prototypical? As far as I can see it is an u-shape in real life


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber,
Go to http://www.shapeways.com and search for "stake". You'll find many versions of stake pockets. Maybe not the one you want.

Shapeways is a print service - you send them a file and they print it and mail it back. If you like, they will put the item in their catalog and sell it for you [I don't know the %]. Remember that it is easy to scale up or down a 3D file.

Over on Largescalecentral.com, there is a complete Technical Modelling Forum with a lot of folk sharing ideas about printers, software, etc. Mark Dashnow is running a print service for LSC guys who want the parts he is designing and printing.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Amber,

Pete mentioned ShapeWays. I have an EBT pocket that I made available there.

https://www.shapeways.com/search?q=EBT+stake+pocket

They will give you the price to make an item and you can add your own 'markup' they will produce it and ship it to anyone.

I have done a bunch more parts I just have not made them all public yet.


----------



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Amber, as some mentioned you can indeed order them at shapeways. I think they can print in a higher resolution as I see a lot of designs in H0. That would be way to small for my printer. I could make the drawing for you if you like so you can send it to shapeways to check the pricing. I can also print an example to see if the quality of my prints would be satisfying?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm going to have to get the basic measurements of the stake pockets, then I can proceed from there.


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Searching for 3DP services locally I have stumbled upon this: http://www.3dhubs.com

They list services on a map, so you can find one near you. There is a rating feedback system and they list specific capabilities of each one.

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beddhist said:


> Searching for 3DP services locally I have stumbled upon this: http://www.3dhubs.com
> 
> They list services on a map, so you can find one near you. There is a rating feedback system and they list specific capabilities of each one.
> 
> ...


Good tip Peter, thanks. I uploaded a pilot model, which is $15 for the Shapeways basic plastic. For "high resolution" through 3DHub, prices range from $8 up. Now, these are individual makers, some of which have only a handful of reviews, so there's no guarantee of what will happen. Still, the price makes them definitely worth considering. And I suppose once you're happy with one local provider, you'd have much greater confidence in the outcome. 

Amber, it's great that you're considering getting into the modeling end. Yes, it has a big learning curve up front, but after you get the hang of it, it's a blast. And, you'll keep discovering ways to use it. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

CliffyJ said:


> Good tip Peter, thanks. I uploaded a pilot model, which is $15 for the Shapeways basic plastic. For "high resolution" through 3DHub, prices range from $8 up. Now, these are individual makers, some of which have only a handful of reviews, so there's no guarantee of what will happen. Still, the price makes them definitely worth considering. And I suppose once you're happy with one local provider, you'd have much greater confidence in the outcome.
> 
> Amber, it's great that you're considering getting into the modeling end. Yes, it has a big learning curve up front, but after you get the hang of it, it's a blast. And, you'll keep discovering ways to use it.
> 
> ===>Cliffy


 Once more and more drawings/programs become available it will become a case of take it down to the printer and spit out the part you need as if you were making a photo copy at kinkos. Kinda cool in a way.


----------

